# Ink effect help



## wiseguychacon

Hi I just got my note 2 today and the ink effect does not work other than the toggle do I need to select something else?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jsms0905

it only works with the pen, unless youre running a ROM and install the ink effect mod thats out there


----------



## wiseguychacon

jsms0905 said:


> it only works with the pen, unless youre running a ROM and install the ink effect mod thats out there


Oh thank you so much.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Took me a minute to figure out myself. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90

What the heck is ink effect anyway

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrandMasterB

GTvert90 said:


> What the heck is ink effect anyway
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


When you unlock the lock screen with the stylus instead of your finger it bleeds ink into the water.


----------

